# Sno Way Plow for Jeep 4sale on e bay



## xrdirthead (Mar 25, 2006)

FYI

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320029533061&sspagename=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

Can anyone tell what vehicle that mount is for?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bnrhuffman said:


> Can anyone tell what vehicle that mount is for?


That's part of a mount called the subframe (part #961003002) i believe. need the proper subframe ($300/350.00 approx.) to go with it.
Truck side wiring, and controls will set you back another maybe 5 bills.

My guess would be 24 series 6'8".

Ask for (a picture of?) the serial number, it's on the silver plate you can see on the a-frame. if it's 24G it's gravity 24D is down pressure.

Happy Hunting


----------



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

So what is shown in the picture isnt the actual vehicle specific mount?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bnrhuffman said:


> So what is shown in the picture isnt the actual vehicle specific mount?


No it's a generic part, usable but not the complete assembly


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Basher and bnrhuffman

I have reviewed the photos and IMO this subframe appears to be a #99004012 that would have fit the 72'-86' CJ series. It does apprear to be missing the rear mounting brackets unless they are not shown in the photos. This frame is no longer available from Sno-Way. I would agree that this is most likely a 24 series plow that is 80" wide. Just thought I would chime in with my thoughts. :waving: 

Tom O'Brien
District Sales Manager
Sno-Way International Inc.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

does this qualify as OPR


----------

